# My Precioussssss



## girloflowers (Jul 19, 2009)

My preciouses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Altogether












eyes




lips




face








hands/nails




perfumes




daily use/hg products




work




away


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 21, 2009)

nice collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 22, 2009)

really nice things


----------



## Sass (Jul 24, 2009)

Lots o' stuff!  I like it too.  Great collection!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 24, 2009)

I love your collection, it's what I aspire to, a nice size of products you actually use.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 24, 2009)

What a great collection, I love how you store your nail polishes!


----------



## nunu (Jul 24, 2009)

Lovely collection!


----------



## crazeddiva (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice collection, it's colorful and extensive.

And do I see some Tokyo Pop books in the background in one of the pics?


----------



## girloflowers (Jul 29, 2009)

ahaha yes im addicted to manga >.<


----------

